# Spraying kem aqua plus



## golfbird72

Hey guys I am having issues spraying ka+ on verticals without getting sags or runs..I am using graco 395 aaa. With flat tip 309 and can't seem to atomize properly.

I would like to hear yall setup. Tip, air pressure. Fluid pressure...etc..
Do you thin or not thin product. 

Any other information would be greatly appreciated


----------



## AngieM

I just got done spraying trim with my 395 aaa. While I wasn't using ka+ I was fighting runs and sags, but it was due to the high humidity. I bought a cheap hygrometer in an effort to control the environment as much as I could. I found a direct correlation between temperature/ humidity and the amount of runs/ sags.


----------



## AngieM

Bought it on amazon


----------



## golfbird72

I do have issues with humidity also being I live in South Louisiana but the room I'm spraying in is in a insulated shop running about 60 percent humility


----------



## AngieM

Then I'd watch your spray pattern. My runs come from my start stop areas. Which are always on the corners of jambs for me.


----------



## golfbird72

Absolutely but have u ever worked with ka+ clear? the product is very thin and seems to be almost impossible to spray cabinet boxes without getting sags or runs with an aaa rig..thinking I may need a good hvlp for waterborne clears


----------



## PNW Painter

KA+ was designed for cabinet and production shops according to my rep. In this type environment you remove a lot of variables that painters working onsite typically deal with.

If you're having issues with runs its possible that the orifice on your tip is too large. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngieM

Haven't used ka+. By the time I do, I hope you can help me 😃


----------



## straight_lines

Try doing a tack coat, let it get really sticky before you lay down your topcoat. Also direct airflow will help bigtime. I have had a helper hold a fan onto face frames to keep it from sagging.


----------



## PACman

I used to get paid a pretty good chunk of change to tell people how to use this product.


----------



## journeymanPainter

PACman said:


> I used to get paid a pretty good chunk of change to tell people how to use this product.


So how do you spray it? I've only ever heard of it here


----------



## AngieM

PACman said:


> I used to get paid a pretty good chunk of change to tell people how to use this product.


Is that a hint that we'll have to pay you some change for this information? 😉


----------



## golfbird72

I'll just switch to a different product that is more user friendly. Don't have the time or patience to spray this stuff in environments that I can't control.. besides I haven't gotten a direct answer to my question yet .. sounds like nobody is spraying this stuff


----------



## canopainting

I used an HVLP with a 2g pot when spraying KA and I also use a headlight strapped to my forehead for good lighting. 4 mil.


----------



## PACman

AngieM said:


> Is that a hint that we'll have to pay you some change for this information? 😉


well technically, he already paid someone for this information. If they aren't capable or willing to give it to their paying customers why the hell should I give it away for free? It's their product, let them service it!


----------



## AngieM

PACman said:


> well technically, he already paid someone for this information. If they aren't capable or willing to give it to their paying customers why the hell should I give it away for free? It's their product, let them service it!


That's a terrible attitude pacman. What about the rest of us that didn't pay? 😩


----------



## PACman

AngieM said:


> That's a terrible attitude pacman. What about the rest of us that didn't pay? 😩


I know it seems like a bad attitude and mean, but SW is the company that is well known in the paint industry for getting rid of most of their knowledgeable, experienced employees so they can replace them with paint experts straight out of business school. Honestly, I don't see any reason to bail them out for their 5hitty human resources policies.

My P&L rep, the one that replaced the one that had many years of experience and got forced to "retire" because he was making more money after years with the company, is straight out of college and doesn't have a clue what he is doing. Not a clue. I'm not in quite the frame of mind lately to "help" them.


----------



## AngieM

Unfortunately this human resource policy injustice isn't limited to just SW. It's the cold hard reality of capitalism. That's why I have a bachelor's degree in business. So I can knock off some over paid lifer at SW someday. If I'm lucky I might get the high stress job of sales rep. Who knows. 😁


----------



## PACman

AngieM said:


> Unfortunately this human resource policy injustice isn't limited to just SW. It's the cold hard reality of capitalism. That's why I have a bachelor's degree in business. So I can knock off some over paid lifer at SW someday. If I'm lucky I might get the high stress job of sales rep. Who knows. &#55357;&#56833;


It's also why I started my own business. But again, why should I help them?
FYI the data sheets for all of the Kem Aqua products can be looked up online and downloaded. That would give you a good starting point. But it will take a lot of trial and error without having someone who has used it or a sales rep who has seen it used and has input from his customers on using it to give you an accurate answer. Unfortunately again, those people are usually ousted from SW because the make too much money.


----------



## sayn3ver

If you call the OEM coatings division 1-800 number you can get a tech who knows the product. They don't have a prompt for this at that number. 

I think I pressed the option for sales and the first person to answer i explained i called the resdiential technical # first but they couldnt help me. You need the SW product number off the tds for them to help. 

The guy I was transfered to was short and obviously must not deal with customers on the regular but he seemed to know the chemistry of the product and did answer my question. Granted the answer I was given was "off the record" regarding the ka+ pigmented surfacer.

But to me there is the official tds recommendations printed for liability and warranty and then there are the off the record recommendations that aren't sanctioned but won't necessarily break the product but may be needed to make the product work.


----------

